# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دوره و مرور ؟؟؟

## Sara_Bano

سلام
دوستان لطفا ی توضیح کاملی برای دوره و  مرور هر درس بدید!!!  :Yahoo (105): 
اینکه هر درس باید چطور مرور شه تو چ فواصلی مرور شه !!!(کلا در مورد مرور هر درس ...)
کی تست زماندار زد ...
و 
در موردجمع بندی ک باید  کی باید باشه ؟؟؟(کلا در مورد جمع بندی هیچی نمیدونم :Yahoo (21):    در مورد جمع بندی هم ی توضیح بدید )
با تشکر

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara_Bano


سلام
دوستان لطفا ی توضیح کاملی برای دوره و  مرور هر درس بدید!!! 
اینکه هر درس باید چطور مرور شه تو چ فواصلی مرور شه !!!(کلا در مورد مرور هر درس ...)
و 
در موردجمع بندی ک باید  کی باید باشه ؟؟؟(کلا در مورد جمع بندی هیچی نمیدونم   در مورد جمع بندی هم ی توضیح بدید )
با تشکر


دوره ومرور به اشکال مختلف تست  ازمون خلاصه نویسی و کتاب خوانی و... است 
مرور شبانه اولینش است که مطالب خوانده شده در روز رو مرور می کنی خواه باتست ویا خلاصه خوانی بعدش جمعه ها به مرور وخوندن وتست مطالب خوانده شده در طول هفته می پردازی و 2-1 روز مونده به ازمون رو باید مرور کرد وتست ازمون غیر حظوری و سوالات نشان دارکرده ات رو بخونی و خلاصه خوانی و ... /دروس مسئله ای برای مرور سوالات نشان دار رو باید کار کرد دروس حفظی رو هم اگه تسلط داری تست وگرنه اول مرور مفاهیم وبعد تست  تو ی   ازمون های ازمایشی هم مباحث قبل رو دوباره پوشش میده که اونم مرور ماهیانه است /جمع بندی هم خیلی است والان وقتش نیست بگم 

حال ندارم: yahoo (117):
_

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali.asghar




دوره ومرور به اشکال مختلف تست  ازمون خلاصه نویسی و کتاب خوانی و... است 
مرور شبانه اولینش است که مطالب خوانده شده در روز رو مرور می کنی خواه باتست ویا خلاصه خوانی بعدش جمعه ها به مرور وخوندن وتست مطالب خوانده شده در طول هفته می پردازی و 2-1 روز مونده به ازمون رو باید مرور کرد وتست ازمون غیر حظوری و سوالات نشان دارکرده ات رو بخونی و خلاصه خوانی و ... /دروس مسئله ای برای مرور سوالات نشان دار رو باید کار کرد دروس حفظی رو هم اگه تسلط داری تست وگرنه اول مرور مفاهیم وبعد تست  تو ی   ازمون های ازمایشی هم مباحث قبل رو دوباره پوشش میده که اونم مرور ماهیانه است /جمع بندی هم خیلی است والان وقتش نیست بگم 

حال ندارم: yahoo (117):



مرسی از توضیح*

----------


## Faezeh95

من خودم کلا زیاد از کلمه مرور خوشم نمیاد چون هر چی میکشم از دست همین مروره :Yahoo (21): تصمیم گرفتم قبل شروع هر درس ی نگاه به مطلب های سری  قبلش بکنم در حد ی ربع،حالا میخواد با تست نشانه دار باشه ی با خوندن سرفصل ها یا خلاصه هام...دیگه بیشتر از این بلد نیستم خودم!مثلا برای زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی فقط تست نشانه میزنم-عربی قواعدشو میخونم-دینی فقط آیاتو-شیمی خلاصه های خودمو-زبان لغات هرشب-اینایی که گفتم هیچ وقت خدا اجرا نمیشن...ی مرور کلی هم دارم که روز قبل آزمون باید انجام بدم بصورت آزمون کلی همون مباحث!

----------


## Special-Girl

*سلام
سوالاتی در مورد دوران جمع بندی*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Farzaneh_


سلام
سوالاتی در مورد دوران جمع بندی 


خیلی خوب بود ممنون 

در مورد۳روز یکبار یه توضیح میشه بدید ؟؟؟
کی باید انجام بدیم، چطور باید انجام بدیم و...*

----------


## mahmood21755

ابجی گلم به جای اینکه بخوای وقتتو اینجا هدر بدی و هرکس بخواد یه چیزی بهت بگه یه سر به کانال های مصاوره و کنکور بزن یا تو نت سرچ کن جواب سوالاتتو میگیری ز
زمان خیلی مهمه الکی تلفش نکن......اینو روزای اخر کنکور بهش پی میبیری

----------


## Special-Girl

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara_Bano




خیلی خوب بود ممنون 

در مورد۳روز یکبار یه توضیح میشه بدید ؟؟؟
کی باید انجام بدیم، چطور باید انجام بدیم و...


خواهش میکنم سارا جان
برای سه روز یکبار فکر کنم این تاپیک  کمکت کنه 

روش مطالعاتی سه روز یک بار*

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

با توجه به رويكرد جديد و مفهومي كنكور، مرور از طريق خلاصه نويسي و دوره طبق نمودار ابينگ هاوس، يك راه حل كاملا منسوخ محسوب ميشه.
پيشنهاد مي كنم از روش بسيار منطقي و نتيجه بخش "بازيايي" استفاده كنيد.

در گوگل جست و جو كنيد، آقاي قلمچي مفصل در اين باره توضيح دادن.

----------


## Sara_Bano

*UP*

----------


## Special-Girl

*چگونه مرور کنیم ؟

روش درست مرور مطلب درسی 

نکاتی مهم پیرامون دوران جمع بندی*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Farzaneh_


چگونه مرور کنیم ؟

روش درست مرور مطلب درسی 

نکاتی مهم پیرامون دوران جمع بندی



مرسی

؟؟؟بهترین زمان برای تست زماندار زدن  کی باید باشه ؟؟؟*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MyDestiny


با توجه به رويكرد جديد و مفهومي كنكور، مرور از طريق خلاصه نويسي و دوره طبق نمودار ابينگ هاوس، يك راه حل كاملا منسوخ محسوب ميشه.
پيشنهاد مي كنم از روش بسيار منطقي و نتيجه بخش "بازيايي" استفاده كنيد.

در گوگل جست و جو كنيد، آقاي قلمچي مفصل در اين باره توضيح دادن.


وقتی ک مطالبی ک خواندیم رو بازیابی میکنیم باید اون مطالب ک یادمان نیست رو یادداشت کنیم یا ن هرچی ک یادمان میاد؟؟؟*

----------


## Special-Girl

*خواهش 

وقتی درس رو کامل خوندی و برای هر قسمتش تست آموزشی زدی درآخر تست زماندار مطابق با تایم کنکور بزن 

تا میزان یادگیریت مشخص بشه

مثلا برای هر 30سوال ریاضی 45 مین تایم درنظر بگیر*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Farzaneh_


خواهش 

وقتی درس رو کامل خوندی و برای هر قسمتش تست آموزشی زدی درآخر تست زماندار مطابق با تایم کنکور بزن 

تا میزان یادگیریت مشخص بشه

مثلا برای هر 30سوال ریاضی 45 مین تایم درنظر بگیر


یعنی بزارم وقتی ک کل کتاب هارو خواندم (یعنی تو دوران جمع بندی)؟؟؟*

----------


## Special-Girl

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sara_Bano




یعنی بزارم وقتی ک کل کتاب هارو خواندم (یعنی تو دوران جمع بندی)؟؟؟


نه عزیزم
منظورم از هر درس، هر فصل بوده
مثلا امروز گوارش رو خوندی و تستهای هر بخش نشرالگو رو هم زدی 
برای تست زمان دار میای سوالات آزمونهای آزمایشی و کنکورها رو با تایم گرفتن حل میکنی*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Farzaneh_




نه عزیزم
منظورم از هر درس، هر فصل بوده
مثلا امروز گوارش رو خوندی و تستهای هر بخش نشرالگو رو هم زدی 
برای تست زمان دار میای سوالات آزمونهای آزمایشی و کنکورها رو با تایم گرفتن حل میکنی


عاهان گرفتم
مرسی*

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> *
> 
> وقتی ک مطالبی ک خواندیم رو بازیابی میکنیم باید اون مطالب ک یادمان نیست رو یادداشت کنیم یا ن هرچی ک یادمان میاد؟؟؟*


نوت برداري داشته باشيد، عملا با توجه به رويكرد فعلي كنكور بايد مجددا مفصل تر از كتاب هاي كمك آموزشي بنويسيد!
نه بعد يك كورس بازيابي، با دقت همون قسمت هايي كه در آزمون بازخورد مناسبي ازشون دريافت نكرديد، بخونيد و حداقل به ازاي هر مبحث و هر سر فصل، تست هاي يك كتاب خوب رو بزنيد و طبق چارت زماني مجددا خودتونو براي بازيابي آماده كنيد.

طبق صحبت هاي آقاي قلمچي، بهترين زمان ها براي بازيابي، بازيابي طبق نمودار زماني ابينگ هاوس هست.
يعني شما يك مطلب رو خونديد، يك روز بعد، يك هفته بعد، يك ماه، سه ماه و شش ماه بعدش بايد بازيابي انجام بديد تا مطلب ملكه ذهنتون بشه.

----------


## Saturn8

برای دروس حفظی ابتداتوجه به بودجه بندی ونحوه ی سوال امدن وبارهاوبارها کتاب روخوندن امابه صورت سریع تر
برای جمع بندی به روش سه روزیک بار به نظرمن زمان شروعش برای فارغ التحصیل ها ودانش آموزا فرق داره من خودم میخوام ازآخر فروردین   به بعدآزمون های جامع رو شروع کنم چون هرچه زودترشروع کنی باتفکرطراح وچگونگی خوندن هردرس راحت ترآشناتر میشی
درضمن درروش سه روزیکبار توصیه ی کاظم قلم چی اینه که یک درس عمومی قوی روبایک درس اختصاصی ضعیف کنارهم قراربدی تا به تعادل زمانت کمک کنه.

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AHMAD76REZA76


برای دروس حفظی ابتداتوجه به بودجه بندی ونحوه ی سوال امدن وبارهاوبارها کتاب روخوندن امابه صورت سریع تر
برای جمع بندی به روش سه روزیک بار به نظرمن زمان شروعش برای فارغ التحصیل ها ودانش آموزا فرق داره من خودم میخوام ازآخر فروردین   به بعدآزمون های جامع رو شروع کنم چون هرچه زودترشروع کنی باتفکرطراح وچگونگی خوندن هردرس راحت ترآشناتر میشی
درضمن درروش سه روزیکبار توصیه ی کاظم قلم چی اینه که یک درس عمومی قوی روبایک درس اختصاصی ضعیف کنارهم قراربدی تا به تعادل زمانت کمک کنه.


مرسی 

اگ امکانش هست یکم توضیح بیشتر در مورد روش سه روز یک بار بدید*

----------


## Saturn8

ببینیدبرای فارغ التحصیل ها توصیه ی من اینه که دروسی رو که کامل خوندن ازهمین الان شروع کنن به آزمون جامع دادن(توکانون بهش میگن بازیابی)سپس برن به سمت دوباره خوندن اون درس خاص(توکانون بهش میگن بازخوانی)این شیوه ی سه روزیکبارکه اکثراتو دوماه پایانی ازش استفاده می کنند اینه که هر هشت درس عمومی واختصاصی(زمین حساب نمیشه)بایدخونده بشه روزاول یک ازمون جامع ازکنکورهای سال های قبل یا ازمون های جامع آزمایشی امتحان میدیدسپس به تحلیلش میپردازید ببینیدنقاط قوت وضعفتون چیه مثلا توبحث ریاضی میبینید که انتگرالو اشتباه جواب دادید میرید فقط همون قسمتو میخونیدووقتتون رو رونقاط ضعفتون قرارمیدیددر هرنیم روزبنابرتوصیه ی کانون دودرس بایدقرارداده بشه یک درس که دراون قوی هستین ویک درس که دراون ضعیف هستین این کار به تعادل جمعبندی دودرس دریک نیم روز کمک میکنه وباعث میشه که بعد ازامتحان وقتی به کتاب درسی برمی گردیدبفهمید که این همون نکته ای بود که سال94تو زیست اومده بود ومغزتون ناخودآگاه تبدیل به طراح میشه.

----------


## seven

> سلام
> دوستان لطفا ی توضیح کاملی برای دوره و  مرور هر درس بدید!!! 
> اینکه هر درس باید چطور مرور شه تو چ فواصلی مرور شه !!!(کلا در مورد مرور هر درس ...)
> کی تست زماندار زد ...
> و 
> در موردجمع بندی ک باید  کی باید باشه ؟؟؟(کلا در مورد جمع بندی هیچی نمیدونم   در مورد جمع بندی هم ی توضیح بدید )
> با تشکر


سلام
مرور انواع مختلفی داره یک مورد اینکه شما بیای متن رو بخونی که بیشتر به درد درسای حفظی میخوره یک مورد اینه که شما اول یکبار متن رو بخونید و بعد تست بزنید که میتونه واسه زیست استفاده شه و مورد بعدی اینکه شما تست بزنید و بعد متن رو بخونید(بازیابی.بهترییییین روش)
من کلن روش بازیابی رو واسه همه درسا پیشنهاد میکنم یعنی شما بیای یک باکس تست انتخاب کنی زماندار ترجیحن یک دقیقه واسه هرسوال حتی واسه ریاضی فیزیک حالا مگر اینکه دیگ خیلی کند باشید ک تایم بیشتری باید بزارید بعد از تست زدن و تحلیل کردنتون میرید سراغ مرور متن با تمرکز به نقاطی که ضعف داشتید اینجوری موقع خوندن متن خیلی دید بهتری دارید اینکه کجاها بیشتر یادم رفته بود و باید دقت بیشتری کنم ولی اگر اول متن رو بخونید بعد تست بزنید بنظر من نتیجه یکم کاذب میتونه باشه.
اما بازه های مرور:خب بهترینش اینه ک اولین تایم مرورتون همون روز باشه بعد دو روز بعد بعد ۴روز بعد و در انتها یک هفته وبعدشم که میره تو بازه های دو هفتگی و چند ماهه خب این ی مروره خیلی ایداله اما قطعن واسه یک کنکوری ک از نظر زمانی محدوده مناسب نیس!من پیشنهاد میکنم واسه زیست و شیمی مرور شبانه و دوهفتگی و در نهایت  اخر ماه ینی سه بازه مرور واسه این دو درس قرار میگیره در طول یک ماه    دیگ بعدش بستگی به برنامه مطالعاتیتون داره و مطالبی که باید خونده شه هم متن و قسمت هایی از درس نامه و پاسخنامه هست که موقع مطالعه شما اینارو واسه خودتون تیتر کرده بودین که تو مرورا استفاده شه.واسه تستم از تست جدید استفاده کنید ترجیحن به جز قسمت مسائل شیمی تستای مارکدارتون حتمن کار شه.واسه ریاضی فزیک هم که من قبلن تو تاپیکای مختلف گفته بودم که تستای مارکدارتون رو تو روزای متوالی کار کنید ولی حالا بعنوان بازه مرور پایان هفته و پایان ماه میشه قرار داد و اولویت هم با تستای مارکدار باشه و بعد از تست و تحلیل نگاهی سریع به درسنامه و نکاتی ک تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کرده بودین.در کل مرور به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره تسلط فرد تو اون درس و... نمیشه یه نسخه کلی پیچید من سعی کردم یک مرور منطقی رو براتون شرح بدم.واسه درسای عمومی هم واسه دینی موقع مرور متن و ایاتو بخونید و همون مرور دوهفته ای برا ازمونها هفته دوم ازمون کفایت میکنه واسه عربی هم تست بزنید زبان و ادبیات که بنظر من یکسری کارای روزانه میطلبه که اگه درست انجام شه نیاز به مرور چندانی نداره چون اواخر تو دوران جمع بندی با ازمون زدن کاملن اوکی میشی!دوران جمع بندی هم الان زمانش نیس و لازمم نیس بهش فک کنین موقع جمع بندی خیلی تاپیک در این رابطه زده میشه فعلن نگران این قضیه نباشید و تمرکزتون رو بزارید رو فهم مطالب و مرور مناسب.
*ازمونک زدن رو به دوران جمع بندی محدود نکنیداز همین الان شروع کنید!
خیلی موفق باشید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط seven


سلام
مرور انواع مختلفی داره یک مورد اینکه شما بیای متن رو بخونی که بیشتر به درد درسای حفظی میخوره یک مورد اینه که شما اول یکبار متن رو بخونید و بعد تست بزنید که میتونه واسه زیست استفاده شه و مورد بعدی اینکه شما تست بزنید و بعد متن رو بخونید(بازیابی.بهترییییین روش)
من کلن روش بازیابی رو واسه همه درسا پیشنهاد میکنم یعنی شما بیای یک باکس تست انتخاب کنی زماندار ترجیحن یک دقیقه واسه هرسوال حتی واسه ریاضی فیزیک حالا مگر اینکه دیگ خیلی کند باشید ک تایم بیشتری باید بزارید بعد از تست زدن و تحلیل کردنتون میرید سراغ مرور متن با تمرکز به نقاطی که ضعف داشتید اینجوری موقع خوندن متن خیلی دید بهتری دارید اینکه کجاها بیشتر یادم رفته بود و باید دقت بیشتری کنم ولی اگر اول متن رو بخونید بعد تست بزنید بنظر من نتیجه یکم کاذب میتونه باشه.
اما بازه های مرور:خب بهترینش اینه ک اولین تایم مرورتون همون روز باشه بعد دو روز بعد بعد ۴روز بعد و در انتها یک هفته وبعدشم که میره تو بازه های دو هفتگی و چند ماهه خب این ی مروره خیلی ایداله اما قطعن واسه یک کنکوری ک از نظر زمانی محدوده مناسب نیس!من پیشنهاد میکنم واسه زیست و شیمی مرور شبانه و دوهفتگی و در نهایت  اخر ماه ینی سه بازه مرور واسه این دو درس قرار میگیره در طول یک ماه    دیگ بعدش بستگی به برنامه مطالعاتیتون داره و مطالبی که باید خونده شه هم متن و قسمت هایی از درس نامه و پاسخنامه هست که موقع مطالعه شما اینارو واسه خودتون تیتر کرده بودین که تو مرورا استفاده شه.واسه تستم از تست جدید استفاده کنید ترجیحن به جز قسمت مسائل شیمی تستای مارکدارتون حتمن کار شه.واسه ریاضی فزیک هم که من قبلن تو تاپیکای مختلف گفته بودم که تستای مارکدارتون رو تو روزای متوالی کار کنید ولی حالا بعنوان بازه مرور پایان هفته و پایان ماه میشه قرار داد و اولویت هم با تستای مارکدار باشه و بعد از تست و تحلیل نگاهی سریع به درسنامه و نکاتی ک تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کرده بودین.در کل مرور به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره تسلط فرد تو اون درس و... نمیشه یه نسخه کلی پیچید من سعی کردم یک مرور منطقی رو براتون شرح بدم.واسه درسای عمومی هم واسه دینی موقع مرور متن و ایاتو بخونید و همون مرور دوهفته ای برا ازمونها هفته دوم ازمون کفایت میکنه واسه عربی هم تست بزنید زبان و ادبیات که بنظر من یکسری کارای روزانه میطلبه که اگه درست انجام شه نیاز به مرور چندانی نداره چون اواخر تو دوران جمع بندی با ازمون زدن کاملن اوکی میشی!دوران جمع بندی هم الان زمانش نیس و لازمم نیس بهش فک کنین موقع جمع بندی خیلی تاپیک در این رابطه زده میشه فعلن نگران این قضیه نباشید و تمرکزتون رو بزارید رو فهم مطالب و مرور مناسب.
*ازمونک زدن رو به دوران جمع بندی محدود نکنیداز همین الان شروع کنید!
خیلی موفق باشید


مرسی از اطلاعات و کمک*

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام
> دوستان لطفا ی توضیح کاملی برای دوره و  مرور هر درس بدید!!! 
> اینکه هر درس باید چطور مرور شه تو چ فواصلی مرور شه !!!(کلا در مورد مرور هر درس ...)
> کی تست زماندار زد ...
> و 
> در موردجمع بندی ک باید  کی باید باشه ؟؟؟(کلا در مورد جمع بندی هیچی نمیدونم   در مورد جمع بندی هم ی توضیح بدید )
> با تشکر


سلام دوست عزیز
یه قانون کلی داریم برای تثبیت اطلاعات داخل ذهن 
بعد از خوندن مطالب دوره اون یکبار 24 ساعت بعد یکبار 1 هفته بعد یکبار1 ماه بعد باید انجام بشه
در ضمن من در هر دوره مرور، تست میزنم 
بازم نحوه جمع بندی فرق داره من از روی دست نوشته هام مرور میکنم خیلیا میرن سراغ جزوات اماده جمع بندی

----------


## MeGa-Mind

up

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام
> دوستان لطفا ی توضیح کاملی برای دوره و  مرور هر درس بدید!!! 
> اینکه هر درس باید چطور مرور شه تو چ فواصلی مرور شه !!!(کلا در مورد مرور هر درس ...)
> کی تست زماندار زد ...
> و 
> در موردجمع بندی ک باید  کی باید باشه ؟؟؟(کلا در مورد جمع بندی هیچی نمیدونم   در مورد جمع بندی هم ی توضیح بدید )
> با تشکر


سلام
برای مرور یه قانون یه ساعت بعد یه روز بعد یه هفته بعد و.... داریم اما چون کنترلش‌ سخته،به دانش آموزا‌ میگیم یه بار آخر هر روز یه بار آخر هفته و یه بار قبل آزمون انجام بدید مرور رو و مرور های بعدی رو آزمون آزمایشی برامون انجام میده

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mbt.danial


سلام
برای مرور یه قانون یه ساعت بعد یه روز بعد یه هفته بعد و.... داریم اما چون کنترلش‌ سخته،به دانش آموزا‌ میگیم یه بار آخر هر روز یه بار آخر هفته و یه بار قبل آزمون انجام بدید مرور رو و مرور های بعدی رو آزمون آزمایشی برامون انجام میده


متاسفانه من آزمون ازمایشی نمیرم *

----------


## mbt.danial

> *
> 
> متاسفانه من آزمون ازمایشی نمیرم *


برنامه کلب جامعی ک برا خودت میریزی بهتر بر طبق ازمونا‌ باشه

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mbt.danial


برنامه کلب جامعی ک برا خودت میریزی بهتر بر طبق ازمونا‌ باشه


اگ بخوام بر طبق برنامه آزمون برنامه بریزم ک کلا برنامه ای ک تا حالا با هاش پیش امدم باید ب هم بریزم*

----------


## mbt.danial

> *
> 
> اگ بخوام بر طبق برنامه آزمون برنامه بریزم ک کلا برنامه ای ک تا حالا با هاش پیش امدم باید ب هم بریزم*


خب پس برنانه ای که تا حالا باش پیش اومدی آخر ماه و آخر ترم هم براش مرور بذار

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mbt.danial


خب پس برنانه ای که تا حالا باش پیش اومدی آخر ماه و آخر ترم هم براش مرور بذار


توی برنامم هر جمعه رو برای مرور گذاشتم و اینکه درس هایی ک تموم کردم و آزمون قلم چی هم گرفته اون درس رو کار میکنم 

و وقتی نصف کتاب رو کار کردم یک هفته برای مرور دروسی ک قبلا خواندم گذاشتم*

----------


## نگارخانم

> *
> 
> توی برنامم هر جمعه رو برای مرور گذاشتم و اینکه درس هایی ک تموم کردم و آزمون قلم چی هم گرفته اون درس رو کار میکنم 
> 
> و وقتی نصف کتاب رو کار کردم یک هفته برای مرور دروسی ک قبلا خواندم گذاشتم*


خب شما تلاش میکنی برای خوندن ولی روش مرورت کامل مشکل داره اینجوری انرژی  میزاری ولی درصد فراموشی مطالبت بالاست

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط نگارخانم


خب شما تلاش میکنی برای خوندن ولی روش مرورت کامل مشکل داره اینجوری انرژی  میزاری ولی درصد فراموشی مطالبت بالاست


خوب روش صحیح مرور چیه ؟؟؟ 

من دروس ک امروز میخونم صبح فردا مرور میکنم جمعه ها هم مرور میکنم  نیمه کتاب هم ک رسیدم مرور میکنم !!!*

----------


## نگارخانم

> *
> 
> خوب روش صحیح مرور چیه ؟؟؟ 
> 
> من دروس ک امروز میخونم صبح فردا مرور میکنم جمعه ها هم مرور میکنم  نیمه کتاب هم ک رسیدم مرور میکنم !!!*


عزیزم ببین شما وقتی مطلبی رو میخونی 80 درصد مطلب بعد از 24 ساعت از ذهن به فراموشی سپرده میشه مگه اینگه با مرور بفرستیش به لایه های زیرین مغز که مسئول طبقه بندی کردن  اطلاعات  و حفظ و نگهداریشه 
خب حالا پس اولین مرور باید بعد از گذشت 24 ساعت باشه نه فردا صبح 
فراموشی بعدی اطلاعات ظرف یک هفته بعد اتفاق میفته بنابراین شما باید یک هفته بعد مرور کنی مطالب رو و بعد از اون یک ماه بعد
حالا شاید بگی وای  چقدر زمانبره نه اصلا چون یه هفته بعد شما تقریبا 70 درصد مطالب یادته و یک ماه بعد تقریبا مطالب یادته شاید فقط با یه مرور ساده ثبیت بشه مطالبت 
بنابراین ذهنتو حتما شرطی کن برای مرور ذهن با قاعده پیش بره عملکردش هم بهتر میشه
شما باید به مغز دستور بدی که باید قانونمند عمل کنه وگرنه میره تو فاز تنبلی

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سلام
ببین اصلن هدف از مرور چیه؟ اینه که مطالب برامون تکرار بشه و ماروبه تسلط برسونه...هیچ روش و الگوریتم خاصی هم نداره مرور کردن..اون روشی هم که دوست خوبمون گفتن روش مرور ابینگ هاوس که یه روز بعد یه هفته بعد یه ماه بعد و ... چیز خوبیه ولی به درد کنکور نمیخوره..چون زمان بندی هاش ادم رو گیج میکنه ...ببین تو باید یه مطلب رو در همون هفته ای که میخونی مرور کنی و برای هفته های بعدیش هم یه برنامه داشته باشی...مثلن من این هفته فصل 1 زیست 1 رو میخونم ..توی همین هفته باید مرورش کنی و مثلن بگی n هفته بعد هم باز میام سراغش مرورش میکنم..یا مثلن باز با فلان ازمون مرورش میکنم...یه توصیه اینکه مرورهات رو برپایه ازمون نذار و سعی کن بیشتر از قبل مرور داشته باشی ...مرور های ازمون طولانی مدته و ممکنه یه سری مطالب رو فراموش کنی ...مخلص کلام کلن سخت نگیر و نگران نباش...یه برنامه جامع مرور بلند مدت کارت رو راه میندازه

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


سلام
ببین اصلن هدف از مرور چیه؟ اینه که مطالب برامون تکرار بشه و ماروبه تسلط برسونه...هیچ روش و الگوریتم خاصی هم نداره مرور کردن..اون روشی هم که دوست خوبمون گفتن روش مرور ابینگ هاوس که یه روز بعد یه هفته بعد یه ماه بعد و ... چیز خوبیه ولی به درد کنکور نمیخوره..چون زمان بندی هاش ادم رو گیج میکنه ...ببین تو باید یه مطلب رو در همون هفته ای که میخونی مرور کنی و برای هفته های بعدیش هم یه برنامه داشته باشی...مثلن من این هفته فصل 1 زیست 1 رو میخونم ..توی همین هفته باید مرورش کنی و مثلن بگی n هفته بعد هم باز میام سراغش مرورش میکنم..یا مثلن باز با فلان ازمون مرورش میکنم...یه توصیه اینکه مرورهات رو برپایه ازمون نذار و سعی کن بیشتر از قبل مرور داشته باشی ...مرور های ازمون طولانی مدته و ممکنه یه سری مطالب رو فراموش کنی ...مخلص کلام کلن سخت نگیر و نگران نباش...یه برنامه جامع مرور بلند مدت کارت رو راه میندازه


من آزمون نمیرم  ب خاطر همین برنامه آزمون ندارم 
خودم برای خودم ی برنامه ریختم به این صورت که هر جمعه مرور دارم  و وقتی نیمه کتاب رسیدم ی مرور کلی دارم 
برای درس هایی مث شیمی یا ریاضی و فیزیک زیاد مشکل ندارم
 ولی برای زیست بیشتر مشکل تو مرور دارم*

----------

